# My first roll of film



## AFarhat (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys, Im new to photography and have not wanted to spends lots of money on a DSLR.  I finally got an old 35mm camera from my grandpa and absolutely love it.  There is something I really like about film, as I'm sure the rest of you know.  Im still learning what stops to use in different lighting and what shutter speed to use but it has been a blast. 

Here are some pictures I got from my first two rolls of film, I would love some feedback on what I could do better, or some tips on getting better in general.  Im very glad to have found this forum. 

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi. Exactly, what camera is it ?


----------



## AFarhat (Sep 16, 2014)

timor said:


> Hi. Exactly, what camera is it ?



Pentax Spotmatic.


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

Very good, what model ? What lens you do have on it ?
To me it looks like the camera's light metering system is a bit under exposing. It might be fault of modern, alkaline battery. Spotmatic was made for mercury 1.3 V batteries, the only close replacement is Wine cell.


----------



## AFarhat (Sep 16, 2014)

timor said:


> Very good, what model ? What lens you do have on it ?
> To me it looks like the camera's light metering system is a bit under exposing. It might be fault of modern, alkaline battery. Spotmatic was made for mercury 1.3 V batteries, the only close replacement is Wine cell.



I believe it is the 1000, due to having a shutter speed of 1/1000.  The light meter is not working, so I was adjusting for exposure myself.  I can't get the battery compartment open.  I believe all these were taken with my 28mm 2.8 super-T.


----------



## AFarhat (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, I just got a canon AE-1 Program from my uncle and can't wait to run some film thru it! Its amazing how much technology can change in 20 years, haha.


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2014)

My Spotmatic also has a battery door that is stuck. Battery corrosion.

I'm having a weird sense that I commented - or that other people have commented - on these pictures but I don't see any comments before timor's. Specifically, I could have sworn I'd said something about cropping off the very top of the b&w shot to remove the bright lamp (the brightness distracts from the faces)...did I just _think_ about posting this but never did it? Was it a separate thread? Did the comments somehow not come over from the old format?

I'm confused 

(And I really like the landscape shots.)


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2014)

Actually the best tool for metering is this:
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...LVV-ZHSIhN1dia5genP9F538RgDIbTq8abdS_vmM_L8St
Unless you plan to use your camera in fast events. Yet, how I said befor, shooting film is a system different from digital. Here your understanding of camera performance, metering and developing are closely tied together.


----------



## AFarhat (Sep 16, 2014)

limr said:


> My Spotmatic also has a battery door that is stuck. Battery corrosion.
> 
> I'm having a weird sense that I commented - or that other people have commented - on these pictures but I don't see any comments before timor's. Specifically, I could have sworn I'd said something about cropping off the very top of the b&w shot to remove the bright lamp (the brightness distracts from the faces)...did I just _think_ about posting this but never did it? Was it a separate thread? Did the comments somehow not come over from the old format?
> 
> ...



I do believe that a couple of these have been in other threads. However none had been given any comments. So I am quite happy to get some feed back, and no, Limr, you have not said that before.  I think I would have remembered.

Battery corrosion has also been the culprit to my non functioning battery door. 

Thank you for the input.


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

1&2 have good exposition, nice.


----------



## PhotoTurtle (Oct 11, 2014)

There's an app you can download for free on your phone for light metering. 

I am learning photography and developing at the moment myself.  Did you develop these or did you have to send them off somewhere?  They are very nice photos.


----------

